
Could you store energey in ice cubes? - Pica_soO
Could you store energy in vertical glaciers? You partially freeze Water, and coat it with temperature isolation, and pile those cubes up, if you have a energy surplus. If you need energy,you unleash this vertical dammed storage lake and voila?<p>Where did i go wrong?
======
ZeroGravitas
There's commercial solutions that use ice as energy storage as part of air-con
systems.

Ice Bear and Ice Bank are two brand names.

------
byoung2
How much energy does it take to partially freeze water and keep it cold while
in storage?

